# Name that Trainer



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I recently read

"Probably one of the most effective tools for training a PP or Patrol dog is the muzzle, it is also the most misunderstood. There may be three, maybe five trainers in the U.S. that really know how to use a muzzle and they are all in the Guard Dog industry, where their knowledge will remain."

First off, What do all the Police K9, MWD, NVBK, PP etc. trainers who train with a muzzle think of the claim that there are 3-5 trainers that really know how to use a muzzle and "THEY ARE ALL IN THE GUARD DOG INDUSTRY WHERE THEIR KNOWLEDGE WILL REMAIN" ?

Any guesses on who made the original statement?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That almost sounds like something off of Leerburg to me...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That almost sounds like something off of Leerburg to me...


If Thomas is bringing it up then it's about Butch Cappel, I think he puts his boner pants on when he types about that guy.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If Thomas is bringing it up then it's about Butch Cappel, I think he puts his boner pants on when he types about that guy.


You seem like a dick head I'm often called a dick head mostly at work and most often in the shitters at work and really don't mind it.
That was pretty ****ing funny "boner pants" never heard of such pants are they the soft micro fiber or fleece like the snuggie


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I recently read
> 
> "Probably one of the most effective tools for training a PP or Patrol dog is the muzzle, it is also the most misunderstood. There may be three, maybe five trainers in the U.S. that really know how to use a muzzle and they are all in the Guard Dog industry, where their knowledge will remain."
> 
> ...


Can't speak for the others, personally, I just don't care. You don't spend 40+ years in this business and not hear about all that I do wrong from the "experts" in the world. I've heard we (PSD, MWD) trainers don't have a clue my whole career, even on this forum. I can only say, the dogs I train "trial" somewhat differently from those of many of the "experts" of the world. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> If Thomas is bringing it up then it's about Butch Cappel, I think he puts his boner pants on when he types about that guy.


Gerry,

Do you have an opinion about the original statement or are you just obsessed with "boners"? LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Gerry,
> 
> Do you have an opinion about the original statement or are you just obsessed with "boners"? LOL


I guess he was right on who it was from then...lol


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I guess he was right on who it was from then...lol


Hi Ashley,

I guess the question was too easy? You take should a ludicrously lame statement about only 3-5 people really know muzzle training and they're ALL in the Guard Dog Business (is there even a guard
dog business in this age of state of the art electronics) then there are only a few "trainers" who would make such a statement? LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> (is there even a guard
> dog business in this age of state of the art electronics)


State of the art electronics ?? blu ray and portable hair dryers and shit :lol:

Prisons are full of electronics, but still use dogs to find cell phones and drugs..isn't there an app for that :razz:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Ashley,
> 
> I guess the question was too easy? You take should a ludicrously lame statement about only 3-5 people really know muzzle training and they're ALL in the Guard Dog Business (is there even a guard
> dog business in this age of state of the art electronics) then there are only a few "trainers" who would make such a statement? LOL


Im out dont know any one in the guard dog business aint they the ones that tease, hit and feed the sleeve.
Guess why not tease, hit and muzzle:?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Im out dont know any one in the guard dog business aint they the ones that tease, hit and feed the sleeve.
> Guess why not tease, hit and muzzle:?


Mike,

I heard back in the day. Some guard dog "experts" just hired a couple of teenage delinquents to agitate the dogs behind a fence


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> aint they the ones that tease, hit and feed the sleeve.


Geez, that sounds alot like what you do Mike.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> State of the art electronics ?? blu ray and portable hair dryers and shit :lol:
> 
> Prisons are full of electronics, but still use dogs to find cell phones and drugs..isn't there an app for that :razz:


Gerry,

I was thinking more like video cameras and recorders and motion detectors. There's a difference between guard dogs and detection dogs used in prisons.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mike,
> 
> I heard back in the day. Some guard dog "experts" just hired a couple of teenage delinquents to agitate the dogs behind a fence


I thought I was done hearing about my screw ups when I was a kid. So I could have been getting money for teasing the dogs on my paper route.
Guess I should have figured that out when the big sable shepherd seen his chance and took it put 4 gaping holes in my ass cheek ripped my pants pocket damn near off.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I recently read
> 
> "Probably one of the most effective tools for training a PP or Patrol dog is the muzzle, it is also the most misunderstood. There may be three, maybe five trainers in the U.S. that really know how to use a muzzle and they are all in the Guard Dog industry, where their knowledge will remain."
> 
> ...



There is a reason he didn't come on this forum and say that . He made this statement in front of a very small number of people that are his followers . Because of you Thomas , I read his entire post and didn't see anything earth shatering and quite frankly found it very uninformative as usual . Thanks for wasting my time . 

I say we let him have his little dream and not drag that stupidity over here . I got myself involved in your last go round with him and felt guilty afterwards . 

It's like getting into a fist fight with a guy with no arms . No matter how much the guy asks for it , you're going to be the one who looks bad if you take him up on the offer . 

He only comes on here once in a blue moon to plug his events or make some uninformative statement then disappears . Because of that let's not encourage him to bring more of his foolishness here .


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> There is a reason he didn't come on this forum and say that .


'Cause it would blend in with all the other stupid shit on here?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> There is a reason he didn't come on this forum and say that . He made this statement in front of a very small number of people that are his followers . Because of you Thomas , I read his entire post and didn't see anything earth shatering and quite frankly found it very uninformative as usual . Thanks for wasting my time .
> 
> I say we let him have his little dream and not drag that stupidity over here . I got myself involved in your last go round with him and felt guilty afterwards .
> 
> ...


Well said Jim!
Post closed!


----------

